# My two lovebugs



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are a few recent pics of London & Preston -- I love them so much! :wub: 























































My favorite is Preston's "Go Green" pose. :wub2: He is truly a little angel! They get along so well...they're starting to nap next to each other occasionally, and I managed to get a photo of it on my cell phone so I will try and post that soon.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I love them, too. They're beautiful.
xoxoxo


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww they are so precious. :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, look at those little sweet faces :wub: :wub: . They're both precious & adorable.Love little Prestons headtilt in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

London and Preston are adorable. I love the 1st picture :wub:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

They're adorable and they look so sweet sitting together :wub: :wub:


----------



## jesbred (Apr 22, 2009)

London and Preston are precious!! :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Those are incredibly sweet pictures of your 2 angels!! The "go green" pose of Preston's is my fave too. He's just as fabulously photogenic as his big sis is! Love them ... I could just eat them up! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww, your babies are just too adorable, a precious pair.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

They are both so adorable!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG! Could they be any more adorable?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ohmygoodness! Lisa, Preston is has grown so much! He no longer looks like a tiny little thing next to London. They are both beautiful fur kids! You're truly blessed! :wub: :wub:


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

So cute! I love their haircuts!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww Lisa, they look adorable together. Preston is growing so fast! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, no wonder you love them so much!! They are adorable! :wub: :wub: I love their haircuts, too. I especially love the first, second, and fourth pictures. But, they are all wonderful.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww your two are just too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: They're hair cuts are perfect, especially Preston's! Did you do them yourself?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Oct 9 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=838445


> Awwwwwww your two are just too cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: They're hair cuts are perfect, especially Preston's! Did you do them yourself?[/B]


Yes, I groom them myself now. Today I clipped them for the 2nd time...I love having my own supplies!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

They are just absolutely deliciously adorable! :wub: :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

They are just absolutely beautiful! :wub: Love their cuts and you do a fantastic job :biggrin:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are both so cute.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

They are beyond cute!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

L&P are soooo precious! They look so sweet together!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, they are darling!!! You got some great shots of them!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

They are too cute for words. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness look at how Preston has grown up!! He's got the head tilt down to perfection. Your babies are gorgeous and I love that you can tell that they love each other.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

You are doing such a great job with your grooming!! I love Preston's little mohawk (whether intentional or not he's adorable with it!). He and London look so adorable together and its great to hear tha hey are really bonding! Thank you for the photos


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*london and preston are very precious. 
I can FULLY understand why you love them so much.
they spread this feeling even through the monitor :wub: :wub: *


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

They are too cute for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What little cutie pies they are! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think you did a great job on their haircuts.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your babies are just too cute!!!! I love how they look into the camera and especially preston's head tilt :wub: Your doing a great groomong job. :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OH my gosh, they are DARLING!! The second photo is POSTER worthy for sure. Thank you for sharing your lovebugs with us.


----------



## princessbellasmom (Dec 28, 2008)

so adorable - love the head tilt!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello, Lisa!
:ThankYou: for the beautiful pics of your cute malts!
They look all very pretty and I love their sweet faces!

Thanks so much for sharing! :Cute Malt: 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I love their pictures. They have the sweetest faces. :wub: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Why can't I see any of the pictures? Boo Hoo!!! :crying 2:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Oct 16 2009, 07:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=840793


> Why can't I see any of the pictures? Boo Hoo!!! :crying 2:[/B]


I was wondering the same thing, so I checked my Image Cave account to see if it was working properly, and...I exceeded my allowable bandwith of data transfer for the month (on my free account), so all of my pictures will be disabled for up to a month.  It looks like I need to find a better free image-hosting website.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes please do! I want to see your babies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was wondering about that! I kept coming back day after day to see the pics thinking it was
my computer that wasn't viewing them.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh My Goodness! What Adorable Babies!!!
I love Prestons puppy cut with a clydesdale twist to it! 
And London looks so huggable! 
I can see why you "love them so much" like you said.


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

Your babies are so cute. And you do a wonderful job grooming them. I envy you and your bravery!


----------

